# Diabotics - creatures making the best of used diabetic supplies



## Becca (Sep 12, 2009)

Not sure where this should go so put it on this thread...

http://diabotesfordiabetes.blogspot.com/

I love Ursula 

This had me chuckle so much, someone posted it on facebook...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2009)

Becca said:


> Not sure where this should go so put it on this thread...
> 
> http://diabotesfordiabetes.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...



They're terrific! What a great idea! I like Ursula too!!!


----------



## bev (Sep 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> They're terrific! What a great idea! I like Ursula too!!!



Ahem....I thought you only liked women with huge ears who warbled like a parrot being strangled?Bev


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 12, 2009)

I like bongo!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2009)

I think we should make our own and post pictures! We've got some very creative people here (Bev? Katie? To name just two!). If enough people make them, then we could vote and have an award!

I've started collecting my bits and pieces today!

p.s. I think any medical detritus could be used, but I'm not sure how the 'diet and exercise' people could take part - any ideas?


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I think we should make our own and post pictures! We've got some very creative people here (Bev? Katie? To name just two!). If enough people make them, then we could vote and have an award!
> 
> I've started collecting my bits and pieces today!
> 
> p.s. I think any medical detritus could be used, but I'm not sure how the 'diet and exercise' people could take part - any ideas?



Great idea North' I will start looking for my creative jeans! Are there any rules?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Great idea North' I will start looking for my creative jeans! Are there any rules?



Can't think of any atm - maybe an age category if we get enough entries and we have some made by children and some by adults?

BTW, forgot to mention aymes - did you see that fantastic dress she made?


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Can't think of any atm - maybe an age category if we get enough entries and we have some made by children and some by adults?
> 
> BTW, forgot to mention aymes - did you see that fantastic dress she made?



Yeah that was amazing was it out of old bits too?? hehe only joking, I wonder how she got on at the awards do?? Aymes???


----------



## katie (Sep 13, 2009)

ooh fun times


----------



## shiv (Sep 13, 2009)

ohmygod that is genius!


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 13, 2009)

Im going to make one


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2009)

PhoebeC said:


> Im going to make one



Terrific! I've already thought of a name for mine!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 13, 2009)

Was chatting to wifey about it, trying to work out what parts to use, and what shape to go for, a name already blimey! I think I will see what form mine takes before naming the beast!!


----------



## katie (Sep 13, 2009)

haha me too  I'm just collecting stuff at the moment.  It's lucky I have plenty of time on my hands!


----------



## katie (Sep 14, 2009)

has anyone started making theirs yet? I have [/geek]


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2009)

katie said:


> has anyone started making theirs yet? I have [/geek]



I'm still collecting! Where have you got all your materials from so quickly?


----------



## katie (Sep 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm still collecting! Where have you got all your materials from so quickly?



hehe I happened to have a few things that had just become empty.  I'll have to wait another week or two for another arm though


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmm started?? Not quite! Still thinking about it! Will get there but knowing me probably 6 months after you lot have finished!! Will try and get a move on but moving house takes priority I think!!


----------



## katie (Sep 14, 2009)

I procrastinate when it comes to anything else, but crafts... i'm right on it.  Think that means I have the mind of a four year old


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Eeek Ive not even started collecting stuff up yet !! Luckily I have a million pen lids knocking about >>> where do they come from !!??  I find them everywhere ! I'm hopeless at designing anything tho >> Twin !!!! Hellllpppp *


----------



## katie (Sep 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Eeek Ive not even started collecting stuff up yet !! Luckily I have a million pen lids knocking about >>> where do they come from !!??  I find them everywhere ! I'm hopeless at designing anything tho >> Twin !!!! Hellllpppp *



haha pen lids?? is that the disposable ones? I have a million needle lids that have collected up in a box (throwing them away is far too much effort!), they have come in useful, but I wont give my design away lol.

Ok i'll help AM, let me know when i'm needed!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 14, 2009)

katie said:


> haha pen lids?? is that the disposable ones? I have a million needle lids that have collected up in a box (throwing them away is far too much effort!), they have come in useful, but I wont give my design away lol.
> 
> Ok i'll help AM, let me know when i'm needed!



*Yeah Ive got a house full of Insulin pen lids lol , Hmm yes good idea , I'll keep all my needle lids too now ! *


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 15, 2009)

Is the cardboard from the boxes allowed to be used?


----------



## katie (Sep 15, 2009)

yep, they use them on that website


----------



## Patricia (Sep 16, 2009)

Love this...

did you see the disclaimer at the bottom? Wonder if we can make up more...

Important Disclaimer
Care must be taken to avoid confusing Diabotes with linguistically similar terms that refer to drastically different areas of study: Diabates (the study of remarkable feats of acrobatic activity performed, occasionally without warning, by diabetic children), Diabites, (the study of diabetic fairy beings, occasionally exoressed in its slang form "Diabitties") and, finally, Diabutes (the study of diabetic children who consistently use the word "but"). This website assumes no responsibility for consequences that arise from confusion of these terms.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Love this...
> 
> did you see the disclaimer at the bottom? Wonder if we can make up more...
> 
> ...



*Hahaha Brilliant Patricia ! *


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, I am SO doing this! I've already got an idea in mind.


----------



## Becca (Sep 16, 2009)

You lot are so making me laugh with this   Can't wait to see the creations!  Haven't shown Rose yet, no doubt she'll want to start as well


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 23, 2009)

How we all getting on here?? I'm still collecting, need to look at the website again for ideas...

Just had a look at website, they use glucotab pots, so does that mean any packaging for what we use for hypo treatment is allowed??


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> How we all getting on here?? I'm still collecting, need to look at the website again for ideas...



I'm still collecting too. I'm wondering if anyone has gone so far as to buy craft tools to help them create their masterpieces? Most of my bits so far seem to be needle caps and test strips!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm still collecting too. I'm wondering if anyone has gone so far as to buy craft tools to help them create their masterpieces? Most of my bits so far seem to be needle caps and test strips!



craft tools?? Nah I'll use a stanley knife and hammer maybe some nails too.
I'll probably cut myself to bits!! But I'll enjoy it! PS Is there a size limit? small or big?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> craft tools?? Nah I'll use a stanley knife and hammer maybe some nails too.
> I'll probably cut myself to bits!! But I'll enjoy it! PS Is there a size limit? small or big?



Ah! The same tools as me then! No limit on size!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm still collecting too. I'm wondering if anyone has gone so far as to buy craft tools to help them create their masterpieces? Most of my bits so far seem to be needle caps and test strips!



Eeeek Craft Tools !!?? Are we being that professional about this ? I was going to use a stanley , knife some super glue and whatever , probably finger tips etc hehe 
Plus I have no idea what the hell I'm making yet !!!


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

haha I did have craft tools but i left that round the ex's house when I was making my treasure chest! the btard never brought them back for me  and my paints! grr.

Ive used a stanley knife and super glue so far, nearly cut a finger off using a kitchen knife at one point   be careful kids!

Oh nooo, hope I didnt chuck away that empty cartridge I was planning on saving for it


----------



## Patricia (Sep 23, 2009)

I really love all this, guys...Lots of artsy posturing...When are we gonna see these creations? I can't wait. Did you decide on judging or something? Or maybe we make a sticky thread for a while...?

Have fun!

xxoo


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone started yet? I've decided that I now have sufficient 'bits' and will plan my masterpiece today!


----------

